
The Brexit threat hanging over startups in the UK - agarbayo
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/jan/29/the-brexit-threat-hanging-over-startups-in-the-uk-tech-sector
======
siquick
Hadnt really ever thought about the GDPR thing before. Companies supposedly
spent millions getting this in place and could also be for nothing.

Is there any likelihood of companies sueing the UK governments for drastically
altering the market conditions? INAL obviously

